

PostgreSQL 9.1 will be NoSQL - rosser
http://archives.postgresql.org/pgsql-hackers/2010-04/msg00003.php

======
ryanisinallofus
I read the whole thing so you don't have to: "It's time for us to switch to
something fresher. I personally would have preferred XSLT, but QUEL is almost
as good."

------
AndrewO
Ugh, April is the cruelest month for techies if only because of today.

------
confusedcitizen
Too predictable...

------
mikebo
This one actually made me smile. Probably because I just woke up and it's the
first one I saw.

------
ryanisinallofus
April hates developers

------
mos1
I hate April 1st. [shakes fist]

~~~
pohl
Would it be appropriate to flag such articles? We might be able to clean them
off the front page effectively if so.

~~~
JunkDNA
I think the most appropriate thing is to just mark as [April Fools].

------
hackermom
Joke all you want - this just may be the kind of turn one or other DB actor on
the market will take.

~~~
ergo98
What sort of turn is that? Their joke talked about replacing SQL with a
syntactic variant. Do you mean other elements of the lauded NoSQL? Guess what
: We've had them for time eternal. SQL Server replication allows you to
decouple from CAP. Lots of RDBMS solutions are shared nothing.

------
wildmXranat
I like it. When is 9.1 coming out ?

